# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Sooner and I-40 development

## grandshoemaster

I heard through the grapevine that along with Buffalo Wild Wings, Del City will be getting a Charleston's and Johnnies Hamburgers.  Has anyone heard of any other businesses coming in to that area?

----------


## plmccordj

That would be awesome!  As a long time Del City resident, it would be nice to have some positive development.

----------


## Boron

From what I understand Del City is getting some new Retail Type stores and even a nice motel.

----------


## mmonroe

I'm wondering why this wasn't added to the other thread on the Shoppes in Del City...

----------


## grandshoemaster

I don't see that thread anywhere.

----------


## mmonroe

http://www.okctalk.com/midwest-city-...gs-sooner.html

----------


## Thunder

If that is the place what I'm thinking everyone is talking about, being flattened right now.  I think Target should've gotten that land.  Divided by a highway, a WalMart Supercenter and a Super Target.

There is a lonely house there and it needs to be bought out and removed.

The whole piece of land is enough for Super Target, some retail stores and resturants, and a mega ferris wheel.

----------


## mmonroe

I think the area is actually going to be a step up from your usual Target type stores and be a nice asset to area.  The afore mentioned house on Sooner, the owners will not sell for anything.  I don't know why.. it's just how they are.

----------


## Thunder

Well, it is a lone house and they will lose it to Eniment Domain.

----------


## bombermwc

Not necessarily. There's nothing that would put the city in a position to do that. 

I'm sure they are happy in their home, but if they were smart, they would take the cash because I'm sure they are being offered far more than they crappy place is worth. I don't know these people, but I'm sure it's an older couple that's been there forever and just don't want to move.

----------


## okcustu

my brother was saying he saw the house in a documentary and that its over a hundred years old owned by the same family

----------


## Redskin 70

> Not necessarily. There's nothing that would put the city in a position to do that. 
> 
> I'm sure they are happy in their home, but if they were smart, they would take the cash because I'm sure they are being offered far more than they crappy place is worth. I don't know these people, but I'm sure it's an older couple that's been there forever and just don't want to move.



Nope, the Old Couple live in Grapevine Texas.  The current occupant, great great grand daughter of the  original homesteader is in her late 40's.  
As I am told she  cant stand to sell out the place and has considered a bed and breakfast.  

 :Tiphat:

----------


## mmonroe

A B&B would be nice...

----------


## kevinpate

Don't know if the middle of a Super target parking lot is the best place for one, but we're no where near a saturation point for good B&B's, so luck to her.

----------


## Thunder

> Don't know if the middle of a Super target parking lot is the best place for one, but we're no where near a saturation point for good B&B's, so luck to her.


You think a Super Target is going to be built at that location?

I wished it was, but I am sure it will not be.

If they relocate to that better spot, that would be great.

----------


## Redskin 70

Well I  heard the Golden Coral on AD is shutting down and moving to that spot.....But thats from  a friend s wifes sister who is a waitress over ther..............so

Also a Perkins restaurant is coming to the location  so they say..............

----------


## bombermwc

I seriosuly doubt Target will rebuild. All they are missing is a grocery store...big whoop. If they build on Sooner, then they are right across the road from Super Walmart, and they hate doing that....and probably never would. Plus, I'm sure they have a lease with MWC that would prevent them from leaving that fast. I would be VERY pissed if they left because I walk between stores on 29th all the time, including Target. And I can gurantee foot traffic would slow if they weren't on 29th....no matter what stores go in on Sooner.

----------


## Redskin 70

I dont think that Target is coming to Sooner road.

----------


## hoya

That house is from land run days, as I recall.  I believe it has protection as a historical site.

----------


## Thunder

The development in that area, are they planning to leave the house and portion of the property untouched?  Are they planning to continue new constructions beyond and around the house toward to edge of 29th?  Anyone have any renderings of the shopping center being built and potential businesses interested?

----------


## bombermwc

There were some small renderings a while back, but they didn't cover the amount of land they are developing now. I actually haven't noticed any dirt work south of the home...unless I'm blind. But I would find it completeley plausible to build on either side of it. Then once they can in the future, they bulldoze it and just fill in with a couple more small shops and parking lot.

----------


## Thunder

There is no work being done on the south side.  They are still working north of that house.  Right now, they are fixing up the creek.  It looks like the creek was widen and they got layers of rocks on both side.  It would be interesting to see what they plan to do there, maybe some kind of bridge for vehicles to travel across.  At least they are designing the landscape as natural can be, with the creek still being there.  I wonder if they are adding a fountain.

----------


## ouguy23

any new news on this?

----------


## bombermwc

I saw part of something that looked like a structure...but maybe it was just  model beacuse there aren't and slabs yet. It was weird.

----------


## Thunder

They are now start working on the south side.  I see piles of dirt.  That house gonna be right in the middle of it all.

----------


## bombermwc

Well there is some work being done for services...those blue pipes, but I don't know of any plans for them to take the entire 1/2 mile from I-40 to 29th on Sooner. I could be mistaken, but I don't remember the siteplan being that big.

One thing they are going to have to be careful about is the proximity to Kerr Middle School. Anywhere serving alcohol has to be a certain distance away from the school. There have been several restaurants wanting to build next to Lowe's in Town Center, but West Side School prevents it from happening because of that. Mid-Del has several proposals in the works, many of which would involve selling West Side, which would remove that limitation. But Kerr isn't going anywhere. It's not really THAT close of a foot problem though because think about how close Santa Fe is to West Side....but it is something that complicates site layouts.

----------


## Redskin 70

The blue pipe is water line.  That must be brought in from 29th to service the property.

Regarding the  liquor and the school...........distance is not a problem there.  More than sufficient

----------


## bombermwc

It depends on where they want to build a restaurant. They just can't put it right on the other side of the fence from the school.....

----------


## Redskin 70

Of course not, there are laws that govern the distance that  clubs and strip bars must be from schools and churches.    I think that distance will be easy to achieve considering the size of the project

----------


## Drake

The building that has started is the Buffalo Wild Wings

----------


## amaesquire

> The building that has started is the Buffalo Wild Wings


Can you tell your sources? I really want this to be true.

----------


## Redskin 70

Its true and is real.  Buffalo wild wings.  Call Del City Hall and ask them.

The building permit HAS been issued.  I got this direct from the MAYOR of Del City :Dizzy:

----------


## bombermwc

I'm wondering how they got to build without a slab foundation.

----------


## Redskin 70

> I'm wondering how they got to build without a slab foundation.


Red Iron, pier and beam foundation is what it is called.

Approved and engineer sealed.

----------


## bombermwc

K, I just haven't seen one built like that before...I was weirded out. I never saw then drive a pillar or anything so it looked like they were just building on dirt.

----------


## easternobserver

concrete just isnt there yet....

----------


## Thunder

Right.  It is strange to see no foundation at all.  No parking lot.  No concrete anywhere.  Just frames going up.  Odd.   The houses on Vickie, along side the highway, and the old-fashioned gas station (closed mini store) should be bought and torn down.  There is a sign at the corner of the stoplights saying the area is being wiped clean to make way for developments.

----------


## bombermwc

I noticed that, but that sign has been there for months and months. I'm curious what they are developing there. Hopefully it will give a better look to the front door of Del City.

----------


## ewoodard

Just curious, but where are the entrances/exits going to be? I know that that area is very heavily traveled and was wondering about congestion. Is there talk or plans to widen sooner for a turn only lane in that area?

----------


## Thunder

Yeah, the sign been up for a long time, but you have to think of the stages and researchings that took and still in progress.  The houses, the city have to work on buying them up.

I'm a bit concern bout how they are going to work the Vickie street.  Maintain it a neighborhood street or convert to a heavily traveled city street.  No clue on that.  15th street needs to widen and they'll have to widen the roads along side the highway, the one on-ramp to i40.

----------


## Redskin 70

> Right.  It is strange to see no foundation at all.  No parking lot.  No concrete anywhere.  Just frames going up.  Odd.   The houses on Vickie, along side the highway, and the old-fashioned gas station (closed mini store) should be bought and torn down.  There is a sign at the corner of the stoplights saying the area is being wiped clean to make way for developments.


The old gas.mini store station has been bought by the city, it has been declared  surplus and has been ordered torn down.  It should be down before Christmas, I called the mayor and thats what he says.  He also told me the  old nail shop at 15th and sooner has also been bought by the city and will be torn down......Not sure what I think about that.   Why take out a business that is operating and the building isnt that old>>>>>>>

----------


## Thunder

> The old gas.mini store station has been bought by the city, it has been declared  surplus and has been ordered torn down.  It should be down before Christmas, I called the mayor and thats what he says.  He also told me the  old nail shop at 15th and sooner has also been bought by the city and will be torn down......Not sure what I think about that.   Why take out a business that is operating and the building isnt that old>>>>>>>


I wonder how old that gas station is.  Does it qualify to be historic?  The style of it and that old parking light, shouldn't they be preserved?  Moved elsewhere and convert into a muesum?

I am not happy with the city's decision to buy that nail shop on corner of 15th and Sooner.  That was wrong of them.  The land belongs to Walmart and they had been trying to offer those stubborn Chineses to accept the money to buyout the place to build a gas station.  That nail shop was horrible, they were doing lousy business.  I dunno what the city is gonna do with that tiny portion, but it is best to give it to Walmart.

----------


## bombermwc

The gas station is far from historic. We've still got hundreds of them around town...they're just mostly in more depressed areas. I don't you'd find much to support keeping it for anything...anywhere. The way those places are built, they are pretty much designed to fail. Structurally, there isn't anything fancy there....just a box with wings. I say they are designed to fail because of the runoff. Everything flows onto the main structure instead of away from it, so it gets pounded more than it should....but they didn't engineer them to compensate for that.

As for the nail place....good riddence. I hope Wal Mart moves in and builds their gas station there. Cheap gas hoooo.

----------


## Redskin 70

Thunder, your comment got me wondering about the old gas station so I went and checked it out....................absolute piece of junk.........Its just basically a square box built of out concrete blocks with two not so fancy looking wings  built out of it.

I saw some city guys there and they said  the wrecking crew has already been hired and will be down before December 1


Yeah I hear ya about the Walmart gas station....................yeahhhhhhhh :Woowoo:

----------


## sethsrott

I have on the word of someone involved with the project that Johnny Carino's will be one of the tenants of 'The Shoppes at Del City'

----------


## TaoMaas

> I have on the word of someone involved with the project that Johnny Carino's will be one of the tenants of 'The Shoppes at Del City'


  You just made my wife very happy. lol  I hadn't looked at this thread before today, but this past weekend when we were driving past this development at I-40 and Sooner, my wife pointed out that one of her co-workers lives in that house that's on the edge of the development.  As someone posted earlier, it's been in the same family for a number of years and they have no intentions of selling.

----------


## amandagall5

I drove by here this afternoon on I 40, they have installed a bridge over the creek behind whatever it is that is being built.

----------


## Thunder

I noticed that they are digging up the creek.  There is more being made.  Now, I don't think this will be called a creek anymore! lol  They're up to something and I would really like to see a graphic drawings.  Maybe there will be a fountain, cuz they are definately wanting water ways around.  Now, I wonder how it will affect parking.

The houses on Vickie near 15th will be bought and torn down, along the old places right up the I-40 entrance.  Behind all that, there had been a massive leveling grounds, so this will definately be bigger than we originally had thought.

----------


## Watson410

> I drove by here this afternoon on I 40, they have installed a bridge over the creek *behind whatever it is that is being built.*


Buffalo Wild Wings

----------


## bombermwc

The bridge was an unexpected surprise for me. It really is a much bigger development than it appears to be from the highway. Construction has really picked up lately and I would imagine that we'll see some building starting up on the other side of the creek soon. Even though it is just a creek, it has the potential to be a nice feature. At least they made an effort with the stone work so it's not just plain concrete....think Penn Square to Bell Isle...yuk.

----------


## Thunder

This is a positive feature that Del City will have that MWC don't have, beside the pond and park by the tourism welcome center.  

We should also be expecting resturants and stores that MWC do not have on 29th, unless some decides to relocate.

----------


## Ashley+3

I would love for a Red Lobster or Joe's Crab Shack to go in there!!

----------


## narrowexpanded

any new info on what is going in? im particularly interested in what kind of anchor stores they might be able to attract.

----------


## Luke

It's probably been said already, but Charleston's has signed a contract last I heard.

----------


## Thunder

I'm surprised that this specific project isn't releasing much info on what is going there or not.  I wonder just how much the city is publicizing to retailers.

I did notice a portion of the street on Sooner doesn't seem to be designed well.  2 lanes exit?  Doesn't look good to me and the lanes look too small.  Kinda weird.

----------


## bombermwc

That seems to be the way corporations are going these days. Don't release it until the sign pops up. The 29th street groups had specific items in their contracts that their building on the site would not be released. I'm not sure why it's such a big deal to NOT tell people that you are building. So the fact we know anything about Sooner, is good. Just don't be surprised if some of it changes.

----------


## John1744

The gf and I were discussing this the other day, what purpose is there to not advertise what you're building? I know I'd much rather know whats being built so that hype could start to generate through word of mouth.

----------


## Thunder

> The gf and I were discussing this the other day, what purpose is there to not advertise what you're building? I know I'd much rather know whats being built so that hype could start to generate through word of mouth.


Maybe they're keeping it a hush-hush, because of MWC.  The same for Target, they don't want Walmart to find out.

----------


## chasbrittain

What I would like to see in the MWC/Del City area is a good quality movie theater.

Any comments on that ?

----------


## Thunder

> What I would like to see in the MWC/Del City area is a good quality movie theater.
> 
> Any comments on that ?


Now, why didn't anyone think of it?  :Omg:

----------


## oneforone

Honest, I am surprised the MWC chamber does not work to land one on the site of the closed Albertson's and Wal-Mart site on Reno and Midwest.

----------


## Thunder

> Honest, I am surprised the MWC chamber does not work to land one on the site of the closed Albertson's and Wal-Mart site on Reno and Midwest.


Those sites would be best for community centers and flea markets.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Nothing is "best" for a flea market. I've rarely seen one (never in OKC) that wasn't a blight on the area around it.

----------


## bombermwc

Hell no on a flea market. A movie theater would be nice there, but they like to flock to the highways like everyone else. The old Albertson's/Wal-Mart lot is going to be hard to fill forever. I think subdividing the space would probably be a better deal. Wal-Mart could be divided up into office space. The high ceiling would make it easy enough to make it into a 2 floor facility as well.

----------


## narrowexpanded

ok, lets sum this up... this is what we know is going in:
buffalo wild wings, holiday inn,

rumored:
charlestons, johnnies hamburgers, johnny carinos, & golden corral.

i was told conns, maybe...but then was told by a mgr at conns they would be expanding within 2 years and he mentioned midwest city and norman.

most people have lobbied for a bookstore like borders, however improbable, because apparently us southsiders "dont read two good." i still really want this to happen though.

so, what am i missing? any updates?

----------


## Thunder

> so, what am i missing? any updates?


IKEA  :Omg:

----------


## narrowexpanded

so what am i missing that is based on reality?  :Hairyguy:

----------


## Thunder

We don't really know beside rumors.  The entire projects is pretty much a hush-hush until signs pop up with more info.

----------


## bombermwc

You know, B&N could happen. It failed on 29th because MWC wouldn't give in to the B&N demands for incentives...and rightly so. But the game has changed and now they may work out a deal with this development. Either location would be awesome for either a B&N or a Books a Million.

----------


## mikeypayload

> I heard through the grapevine that along with Buffalo Wild Wings, Del City will be getting a Charleston's and Johnnies Hamburgers.  Has anyone heard of any other businesses coming in to that area?


That would be awesome to get all three of them! Now I don't have to drive to Moore in order to get wings on game days

----------


## Thunder

Buffalo Wild Wings seem to be open now.  Cars flowing in, parked.

----------


## easternobserver

The sign says BWW opens on the 7th.  Likely they are doing some sort of training to get the reastaurant ready to open.

----------


## Thunder

> The sign says BWW opens on the 7th.  Likely they are doing some sort of training to get the reastaurant ready to open.


So, those employees are cooking meals and eating them for free.   :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## narrowexpanded

def open on sunday...training til then

----------


## narrowexpanded

Heard from BWW management that a Carls Jr. would be built in front of BWW facing Sooner Road. I am not excited about this development in the least. Nothing against Carls Jr...just think its a bad idea. Especially if it goes in where I was told it would...so add that to the rumored list

----------


## Thunder

> Heard from BWW management that a Carls Jr. would be built in front of BWW facing Sooner Road. I am not excited about this development in the least. Nothing against Carls Jr...just think its a bad idea. Especially if it goes in where I was told it would...so add that to the rumored list


Carl's Jr?!  That's sad.  We don't need common fast food resturant there, especially Carl's Jr!

----------


## Thunder

That rumored story about Carl's Jr building in the mentioned space is a VERY BAD IDEA!

I drove by just after 10pm and saw the space COMPLETELY FULL!  

Yup, that's right, Buffalo Wild Wings NEED MORE SPACE!!!

----------


## grandshoemaster

So is the redevelopment near BWWings at a complete hault?  What's going on?

----------


## easternobserver

I saw survey crews out there at lunch yesterday.  I think the burger place is starting construction.  Last time I asked I was told that FEMA and Conoco had held things up so long that some committed businesses had gone elsewhere, but that there were still a number who actually own parcels in the development, including the hotel, so they will be starting as soon as the pipeline mess is sorted out and the stop light can be put in.

----------


## Watson410

Dirt has started to move on the lot east of BWW..

----------


## Redskin 70

Keep an eye on the south end of the development also........In addition I hear  new developemnt will begi soon over by the new ONCUE..........
Yerp Del City's on the move again after 20 years of bad political management

----------


## plmccordj

The Carl's Jr. is not a rumor. It is a done deal just as a Discount Tire is a done deal on the South end of the development.  I think Del City has some great management.  Since Mayor Linley has been there, all sorts of improvements have been happening.  I have first hand experience that he cares about the people and works to make things better.

----------


## bombermwc

I'd like to see the 15th and I-40 project to kick off. They've been eating up the land, but now it just looks sad there.

----------


## Redskin 70

Its coming, I can feel it in my bones

----------


## Redskin 70

Compradas Mexican as well as a Louies are now in the works.
Discount tire will break groun any day now

----------


## Thunder

> Compradas Mexican as well as a Louies are now in the works.
> Discount tire will break groun any day now


Those two are new to me, so I consider it acceptable.

However, Discount Tire sounds like junk, unless someone want to tell me why its so praised.

Carl's Jr.  Yuck!  They tried that here already and failed. I do not know why the city approved of this.  We want restaurants and places that will be unique, not another fast food chain, especially at that corner.

----------


## PHXguyinOKC

Discount Tire is a great company.  Been around many years and good prices on tires and good service.  Plus, I gotta support an Arizona based company

----------


## plmccordj

Me too. I use to live near 43rd and Camelback Road near Alhambra High School.  That is a rough area these days.

----------


## mcca7596

> Discount Tire is a great company.  Been around many years and good prices on tires and good service.  Plus, I gotta support an Arizona based company


This. I love Arizona in general and Phoenix specifically.

----------


## BBatesokc

There is nothing 'crappy' about that house. It is very nice on the outside and even better on the inside. They sold the land being developed but not their homestead. Part of the deal had one of the homes on the property moved to its current location.

----------


## easternobserver

I think old farm houses are pretty cool.  There is nothing wrong with maintaining a little character.  We dont have to pave every square inch next to the section line roads -- in fact, we shouldnt.

----------


## Redskin 70

> There is nothing 'crappy' about that house. It is very nice on the outside and even better on the inside. They sold the land being developed but not their homestead. Part of the deal had one of the homes on the property moved to its current location.


Who said this  old homestead house is crappy.  I know the owner personally and I think she would disagree its crappy.

----------

